# Do you have a horse



## ClickMini (Feb 18, 2010)

...have a horse that you think is breathtakingly gorgeous, while others think you have much more beautiful horses in the barn? I have one of these. She is double-registered AMHR/ASPC. Every time I go in the barn and see her oh-so-pretty face, I just melt. Now I have got quite a few "pretty faces" in the barn, but there is just something about her, for me at any rate. She is leggy and short-bodied, has a high and well-set neck on a great shoulder, dead-straight legs, and a trot to die for. Just a terrific girl, with the attitude to go along with it. I have several I want to start driving this year, and she is at the top of my list because I just can't wait to see her in the show ring! I absolutely love my mare. Do you have any like this, that just attract YOU, and maybe not your friends?

My girl, Gaia.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 18, 2010)

What can I say Amy, you and I just have different tastes! *LOL* I do love Ms. Gaia and can't wait to see her and her sister in a pair (they will be fantastic!



) but you know I favor your Mountain Meadows horses over the Sundance LB ones in general. I can't even tell you why, and I do like Esprit who is Sundance bred. I've always preferred a rounder Morgan-type horse, big or little, and the more angular the horse the less they catch my eye.

I don't have enough horses in my barn for others to like one I don't as much, but I know Kody is not built to catch anyone's eye in-hand except by personality and that aura of mischief around him.



Turbo is definitely going to be the halter horse of the two. Just about everyone uww's and aww's over Spyder though!



Handsome old man.





Leia


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 19, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Sunnybrooks Visions in Gold[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] Jasper[/SIZE]

2009 colt.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 19, 2010)

Your Gaia is a pretty girl, I can't wait to see her driving!!

Yours is certainly another farm where I could visit horses all day. Will they all be driving at some point?


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, I certainly do hope so!!! I have more horses than I have time at the moment. Just wait until you see some updated pics of Sensation. He is in a bad stage of gangly teenager right now, but he is a wow also. I have three on deck to start training ASAP, as well as conditioning the two I have in my pair this year. Miss Ally is getting a year off, as is Alladdin.

And Leia, hahaha! Do you know who Colors really is??? A 3/4 sister to Esprit, SUNDANCE LB Tru Colors.

I love all my little horsies. No matter what farm they are from. Including Finch Meadow, LOL!

Thank you so much for your kind compliment, DMB!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see pix





You do a nice job w/ your crew...What an exciting year you are going to have!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 20, 2010)

Well first of all, I think your girl is a beauty! Second of all, I totally relate! I had a filly in '09 - Rock Rivers Aerodynamic - that I knew was very special the first time I laid eyes on her, but for the life of me I can't get a picture that does her justice. Our tiny '09 filly gets the bulk of the attention and praise, or the trio of coming-of-age girls I hand picked a couple years ago, but _my_ heart belongs to Dyna. I will say that our farrier specializes in Warmbloods, and when he was out last fall he finally saw her moving, and when that slow grin spread across his face and he said "Wow" I knew I wasn't biased. I bet when you get your mare under harness others will start seeing what you do too.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 22, 2010)

My stallion, Havencrofts Phantom Warrior takes my breath away. He is a black homozygous pinto with a blue eye. I have had several stallions that I loved but this one takes the cake! I am waiting for his first foal in 2 months. He now drives and its a blast. I can't wait for the snow to go away!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

Of course my most gorgeous horse would have to be my beautiful. She could be the ugliest horse to others but she's the most beautiful in my eyes.. I love everything about her, especially her attitude. Were so alike on so many levels. Not to mention, she was born on my birthday.


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 22, 2010)

Ummm....Lil Miracles??? That filly is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me Want!!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> Ummm....Lil Miracles??? That filly is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me Want!!!


Thank you! I just love her to death. She is such a hot headed, stubborn, attitude little girl. She will just run the field screaming, jumping, snorting. lol She's just that one horse that makes me smile everytime I see her. I don't think I could ever part with either of my girls. Her mama is very similar in personality.


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Feb 22, 2010)

ok.. i have a couple... don't get me wrong.. i love all of them! but the two I adore and are in your pocket are Indy and Romes






She is an absolute HAM!!











She is a weanling in the pics... She is a yearling now and all kinds of fuzzy with her woolies!

This is romeo...






This is my friends tennessee walker... Cinco..


----------



## painthorselover (Mar 7, 2010)

Hill Haven Farms said:


> ok.. i have a couple... don't get me wrong.. i love all of them! but the two I adore and are in your pocket are Indy and Romes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painthorselover (Mar 7, 2010)

Yesss, i sure do!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 7, 2010)

My 2009 buckskin show filly! WOW she is everything I wanted to breed for and cant wait to clip her this spring!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 7, 2010)

One of mine would probably have to be my oversize mini Savannah.. She was our first bred and raised foal, was this dainty little filly as a baby, sold her as a weanling and then last fall ended up getting her back as a 4 year old, and boy was I surprised! She's a tank, I call her my "Mini Quarter Horse".. Both her parents were 36 but she stands almost 40".. She's not registered, "too big" for miniature height, and built like a tank, I still think she's breathtaking! Hoping to break her to ride for friends' kids and to drive as I think she'll be a blast!


----------



## drk (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a filly that is going to be 2 this year. When she was born she had the most Extreme dishy head and she has bloomed into a gorgeous little girl but I can never get good pics of her. She is tiny, will mature about 29" and is positive for the LWO gene. She has a partial blue eye. Her sire is a 27.25" Frame Overo. Her personality is like no other.  I LOVE HER DEARLY.... She's my Baby Girl



:wub



:wub

Here she is......

*DRK SHEEZ CLASSY IN BLACK*





















Her baby Pic.....


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 7, 2010)

drk said:


> I have a filly that is going to be 2 this year. When she was born she had the most Extreme dishy head and she has bloomed into a gorgeous little girl but I can never get good pics of her. She is tiny, will mature about 29" and is positive for the LWO gene. She has a partial blue eye. Her sire is a 27.25" Frame Overo. Her personality is like no other. I LOVE HER DEARLY.... She's my Baby Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...









She is one GORGEOUS little girl. I can see why you Love



her so much. Her name fits her Sheez CLASSY In Black. Very CLASSY!!!!


----------



## Marty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have one that especially takes my breath away. Its Michael's Noelle. I think she's lovely and has the biggest heart. She just makes me drop whatever I'm doing to watch her. She's just special. Very special.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwdlDK44pU


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Yes, we do!...

Here is our favorite miniature!....

Rosie





Joy





Coco





Gracie





Sophie (Behind Rosie)





Here is my favorite GUY!!...





Jack - He is GENTLE and SWEETEST stud for us.

Always love to be groom, take a walk and much more!


----------



## Devon (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont know if he's the most gorgeous of my horses I have a girly little yearling colt and pretty mare but Eli just takes me breath away




You could mistake him for a filly  He's got the most expressive face and eyes and is so refined and correct but just built to drive off his hind end and move. He's my wonder horse.. LOVE eli could stare at him all day and I'd be happy


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi every one!

I am new to the forum, and what better place to start than with a post of beautiful miniatures.

I think all of my miniatures are stunning in their own individual way. But, I have to admit that the one who grabs my hart is the one who started it all for me, my Kozmo.

(Spirited Little Copper Spots) He is a gorgeous Strawberry Leopard Spotted Appy, I used him as my Avatar. I have not yet figured out how to add a larger image here for all to see...sorry.

We had an instant connection, and he is just the best. I trained him to drive, and he loves it!

He has a great work ethic, a great personality, and he is a handsome little man to boot!


----------



## REO (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cassandra!!


----------

